# Little AKC ~ Furi Brag



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

About 3 weeks ago I managed to motivate myself to drive through the city at just past rush hour to the WPAKC club for AKC obedience work....trainer that I have worked with for 10 years on and off has a walk in competition class...

Took Furi - who has NEVER worked ob indoors, in groups, and who has not done much all winter due to my fall on ice injuries...1st lesson was yahoo! no stays at all - kept breaking, recall from a sit???? what is a finish?? a stand??? and has never done off lead work...

2nd week she was catching on and 3rd was even better - so I took her to a big AKC match this morning and entered her in Nov B - 

Attention was pretty good, a little forging,and glanced at the dogs in then next ring in the about turns....of course, I talked to her too much (9 points worth!!!!)....she did the off lead stuff fine...had to physically set up the stand for exam and she moved one foot ...

ended up with 185 points and 3rd place







(the dog got 194 - **I** got the -9 to drop to 185!) not bad for 3 classes and a couple of run throughs at schutzhund training - behind 1 dogs with legs and a well known local icon OTCH handler LOL

So I guess I should start looking at the upcoming AKC show deadlines and pick out a few to do a CD ...

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Lee!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! That's awesome! Sounds like Furious has a great future ahead!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

that is so great


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good girl Furi!!







Guess you didn't go to the SchH trial either.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's Awesome Lee!! Big Congratulations to you and Furi!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

That is great Lee! Big


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sign of a great dog!!! WTG!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good girl Furi!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Woo Hoo Furi!! WTG! 

What a nice solid little girl she is!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go Furi








Congrat's Lee,







another super Basha pup doing well


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Enter her at GSDCA nationals this year in Ohio!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: sleachyEnter her at GSDCA nationals this year in Ohio!


That's a good idea... I did Branca and Valcko back in 2005 and came home with some







trophies... 


other than those







trophies, it was a LOT of fun!! 
Lots of people at this event, I even met half a dozen folks from the board here!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's so awesome, congrats!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG Lee and Furi!


----------

